# tiny things



## agompert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## boogschd (Dec 6, 2009)

lovely bokeh


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the second shot.


----------



## chip (Dec 6, 2009)

I really like shot #5!!! wow


----------



## agompert (Dec 7, 2009)

chip said:


> I really like shot #5!!! wow



hehehe  thanks


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 13, 2009)

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## GregR (Dec 14, 2009)

+1 on #5.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Dec 15, 2009)

last three are win!


----------

